# Re-calibrate Sargent EC325



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My Sargent control unit (I think its a 325 model, its a 2008 Auto trail) currently shows the battery current as +1 amp when disconnected from the mains and in the dead of night (no input from Solar panel :wink: )

I am sure there is a way of re-calibrating it, does anyone know how?

Its not that much of an issue, I would just like to sort it out at some point.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi MrPlod

Go to the Sargent website , check out the user manual for the 325:

http://sargentshop.co.uk/epages/esh...s/Self_Help/EC225__EC325_Power_Control_System

Section 5.2

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC325_User_Instructions.pdf

Control Panel current
reading incorrect

Re-calibrate the current sensor as follows:
With the charger switch turned off, and the power turned off at the
control panel (no LED's on)
Scroll down â-¼ the display until battery current is shown
Hold down the select button â-„ (left arrow) until 'calibrating….'
appears; keep the button pressed until the battery current reading reappears.
Release the button.
Now repeat the process to store the new setting.
Hold down the select button â-„ (left arrow) until 'calibrating….'
appears; keep the button pressed until the battery current reading reappears.
The current reading should now be correct


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Job done!!

Thanks for the info


----------

